# I LOVE this thing!



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

We have our almost 3 grandson spending the night tonight. He's a blast to have, and does he love the Fire. He loves to play "the birds" (Angry Birds), and I have downloaded several preschool games and story books for him. One is a story book about trucks, cars and boats, and makes the sounds each makes. Another is a letter game, to help him learn his letters. We also have a matching game, and a kids' paint app.

So many great games for the little guy! And best of all, every one of them was FREE.

I've ordered him a Leap Pad for Christmas...I hope he likes it after being spoiled by the Fire.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't know there are no"Birds" on the Leap Pad!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

What a neat way to use the Fire. What a lucky little guy!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Vet, that's the one thing I'm worried about, but I got him the penguins game (from Madagascar), so hopefully he'll like that!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Ha.  My 4-year-old loves the tablets.  When I have mine out, he asks to watch cartoons with me (cause we always do that or play some easy games when we're sitting in doctor offices or something).  But, he wont touch it unless I have it.  He's...scared of it, or something.  I wonder if he's part Amish.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

My 2 year old niece loves my iPad, and she'd love the Fire too if she saw it. Amazing how fast the little ones take to technology.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Hoosiermama said:


> Vet, that's the one thing I'm worried about, but I got him the penguins game (from Madagascar), so hopefully he'll like that!
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


I think he'll love it! It will be his very own tablet.


----------

